# Melitta TS Smart



## Dr8cans (Aug 16, 2020)

I bought this machine 3 days ago and have had problems with the LCD screen. It is just a bright white and no menu etc. Can be seen. The machine still works through the app but this is not how I would want to use the machine, and since it is brand new I'd rather it worked! Anybody had this problem?

thanks for any help.

lee


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Dr8cans - It's less than a week with you from new, just get in touch with the retailer and arrange a return.

I wouldn't be look at opening it up or trying to fix it myself in case something goes wrong and they are funny about it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Ditto the above, return the machine


----------



## Dr8cans (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks, I will. Just wondered if this was a common problem with this particular model and if so I might look for an alternative. Best. Lee


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Dr8cans - I don't think the b2c machines get much love on here really, not a lot of posts about them as it doesn't match the mainly coffee hobbyist user base of the forum.

Should last more than a week, but a separate grinder and prosumer manual machine would have more life in it. Any chance you could get a refund and look at separate items? You could get a Sage and a Eureka Mignon for about the same money.

If you need a super simple workflow then I can see why you might want one, or if it is to be used by a few different people.


----------



## Dr8cans (Aug 16, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Dr8cans - I don't think the b2c machines get much love on here really, not a lot of posts about them as it doesn't match the mainly coffee hobbyist user base of the forum.
> 
> Should last more than a week, but a separate grinder and prosumer manual machine would have more life in it. Any chance you could get a refund and look at separate items? You could get a Sage and a Eureka Mignon for about the same money.
> 
> If you need a super simple workflow then I can see why you might want one, or if it is to be used by a few different people.


 @Northern_Monkey many thanks for the insight- could you point me in the direction of the items you referred to so that I can take a look? You are right though in assuming the machine is used by a few people where ease of use is desirable. Thanks again.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

My first proper grinder - really liked it: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-silenzia-15bl-coffee-grinder-50mm-burrs-pale-blue.html

Sage coffee machine / price fluctuates: https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/household-appliances/small-kitchen-appliances/coffee-machines-and-accessories/coffee-machines/sage-duo-temp-pro-coffee-machine-silver-10150141-pdt.html

Would need a bit of tweaking to get the beans each time you buy a new kind, grinder does timed doses, you would need to froth your own milk.

Think a knock box for the pucks, £5 set of eBay scales, a proper tamper and a milk jug should see you all set. More manual bit about the minimum faff with separates etc.


----------



## Dr8cans (Aug 16, 2020)

@Northern_Monkeythanks i appreciate the help.


----------

